# How to continue working for US company



## pitchdiesel (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi all!

I'm working on potentially moving to Italy and a big hurdle is figuring out how my USA based company can continue paying me once I'm there. They're willing to facilitate my move (which is for personal reasons) and allow me to be full remote from there.

It's been very hard to find any answers, aside from umbrella companies that will process payroll for you and I'm guessing take a hefty fee. Anyone have any information, or even better know of a legal/tax profesional that could advise my company on the legal process.

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm not sure about Italy, but in most of the European countries your options boil down to either working as a "contractor" for your US employer (which means that you bill them for your work and then handle your taxes and social insurances yourself from your billings) or there is sometimes a method for the employer to register in the country from which you are working so that they can handle the taxes and social insurances for you. The key thing is that if you are resident in Italy you will have to be registered in the Italian tax and social insurances system and will have to pay "payroll taxes" at Italian rates (which are undoubtedly considerably higher than those in the US). 

There are sometimes further issues to be working as a contractor, depending on what the local laws are on that. (Very often, to work independently as a contractor means you have to have multiple customers and not just one single "employer.") You also need to consider what type of visa you could qualify for as an independent contractor.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Under what status would you be living in Italy? You're presumably aware that one doesn't typically receive a visa to work remotely for an employer in another country. Different story if you have EU nationality, of course.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If your American company does not have a presence in Italy and therefore cannot sponsor you for a work visa, then you cannot work remotely in Italy for that company.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If they don't have a presence they risk creating one with all the tax implications for them.


----------



## pitchdiesel (Aug 19, 2021)

Nononymous said:


> Under what status would you be living in Italy? You're presumably aware that one doesn't typically receive a visa to work remotely for an employer in another country. Different story if you have EU nationality, of course.


Hi, thanks for the reply. I would be there for the jure sanguini process to get my Italian citizenship, which I've been advised by a company that helps with that process that the law just changed to allow you to work while on the special visa awaiting resolution of the process.


----------



## pitchdiesel (Aug 19, 2021)

Italia-Mx said:


> If your American company does not have a presence in Italy and therefore cannot sponsor you for a work visa, then you cannot work remotely in Italy for that company.


I would be there for the jure sanguini process to get my Italian citizenship, which I've been advised by a company that helps with that process that the law just changed to allow you to work while on the special visa awaiting resolution of the process.

It seems my two options would be to either work as an independent contractor for the company or have them register in Italy. With the contractor route, I feel like I would have to figure out a rate that makes sense and then


Bevdeforges said:


> I'm not sure about Italy, but in most of the European countries your options boil down to either working as a "contractor" for your US employer (which means that you bill them for your work and then handle your taxes and social insurances yourself from your billings) or there is sometimes a method for the employer to register in the country from which you are working so that they can handle the taxes and social insurances for you. The key thing is that if you are resident in Italy you will have to be registered in the Italian tax and social insurances system and will have to pay "payroll taxes" at Italian rates (which are undoubtedly considerably higher than those in the US).
> 
> There are sometimes further issues to be working as a contractor, depending on what the local laws are on that. (Very often, to work independently as a contractor means you have to have multiple customers and not just one single "employer.") You also need to consider what type of visa you could qualify for as an independent contractor.


Good tip on the "multiple customers" bit. I would technically have more than one "client" were I to go the independent contractor route, though most of my income would come from my current employer.

What I would love is to find a professional who could help with the possibility of them registering in Italy, or explicit instructions on an Italian government website. If only Italy was joining the bandwagon with the super smart digital nomad/e-business European countries.


----------



## pitchdiesel (Aug 19, 2021)

NickZ said:


> If they don't have a presence they risk creating one with all the tax implications for them.


So that's what I'd love to find some professional guidance on. What would it take for them to register as a company and what would be the regulations they'd have to meet? It's been difficult finding someone to advise us on this.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

Allowing you to work while you wait for your citizenship case to be processed means working for an Italian company or other EU company. You would still not be able to work remotely for an American company. If you absolutely cannot be without income during the citizenship process, you probably should remain in the US and apply through the Italian consulate that has jurisdiction for the place where you live.


----------



## pitchdiesel (Aug 19, 2021)

Italia-Mx said:


> Allowing you to work while you wait for your citizenship case to be processed means working for an Italian company or other EU company. You would still not be able to work remotely for an American company. If you absolutely cannot be without income during the citizenship process, you probably should remain in the US and apply through the Italian consulate that has jurisdiction for the place where you live.


Ah, it's been hard to find clarification on that, thank you. I'm guessing that wouldn't apply if I were to be an independent contractor since I'd be working for myself in that case?


----------

